

Ask HN: Best find-a-cofounder sites? - fjabre

Any consensus on the best sites to find technical cofounders?<p>I've looked around a bit and most of these sites seem very young and/or don't have a lot of a traffic..<p>Any suggestions?
======
nickfromseattle
HN Cofounder Wishlist -
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AgCvDTyBjHdOdDFfMEN...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AgCvDTyBjHdOdDFfMENqeWVGNVFxTXdnaDZBRkd0cUE&hl=en#gid=9)

reddit.com/r/cityname

------
smiler
Post a comment on this post with a rough idea (and preferred technology) and
contact info. If anyone is interested they'll e-mail you.

------
geekytenny
github.com ....and you get to see what they have been up to!

